# Donor IUI advice please



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi everyone,moving on AGAIN! diui looks like our final option.have any of you any advice or had to use this option.we're happy and excited by it but have no clue about donor sperm?is there any?prices and stuff.All advice greatly welcomed.
Thanks Traceyxo


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

Not sure of your situation but I am in the same position needing donor as my husband has no sperm.  We conceived our DD with husbands sperm through IVF ICSI in 2006 she is now two but at that time they retrieved only 9 viable sperm and since that investigations have shown zero .  We desperately want another child.

Have you seen the docs in the RFC yet to discuss this.  You will be both sent to counselling as this is a legal requirement where they discuss loadsa of things like telling the child implications to the child, and on your marriage etc.  Things that you probably already have thought off.  Though this is all really pointless as there are currently no donors in northern ireland (though the royal are trying to recruit)  We were told we could wait 10years for a donor or there may never be one available to us or one could appear next week but the likelihood is slim.  Due to the low number of donors it is adviced to use IVF as increases the chance or so they say!!!!!!  The advice of the royal at the mo is to seek donor IVF/IUI in spain and that is what most people are doing.  DIUI is around£800 for three cycles and DIVF is slightly more than normal IVF cycle.  You can also advertise for your own donor if you wanted to.

Hope all goes well
PLUSONE PM me if you like


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi plusone,Iv been searching everywhere on the internet,you can buy the sperm of euro sperm and its regulated by the hfea somewhere along the line.its all to complicated to work out,you have to pay for the transportation and return of the canaster etc.we wanted a reg donor so any bubs can have some info.i dont know if i could do ivf again,maybe its to soon,just over our last transfer no8.thanks for the info,if i find anything out more ill post.
I hope everyone else is well.im checking in now and again.im still at the yapping stage.ill cheer up soonxo


----------

